# Correct block wall grout



## fjn

*Threads*



Tscarborough said:


> I don't see anyone named Hokie in this thread?




It is here.


http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=311187


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

concretemasonry said:


> If the walls arbitrarily dumped full when not needed, the properties of the wall and changed and the distribution of the loads is different than planned (some types of loads end up getting shifted/redistributed to other walls since all loads are not simply vertical. Especially important on taller, multi-story buildings. This was discovered after seismic activity where, at one time, it was common for contractors to dump all of the cores because they did not use the right shape block or just had excess grout available and wanted to get rid of it cheaply. Since this was found out about 30 years ago many new shapes were developed to make the cores align properly and make grouting cheaper.
> 
> Even for lower building dumping grout into all the cores eliminates the possibility using empty cores for other uses (electrical, drainage).
> 
> Even for basements many contractors have special block made to include the open cores into a water control system. Usually they are the most profitable contractors because of marketing and appreciation of real costs.




Very interesting. Thanks, Dick.


----------



## Eaglei

As noted its a small retaining wall , non load bearing. My question was just not specific to this job , but all block walls that are grouted wheather specified or not. Just wanted to be educated , thanks for your generous replies . :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas

In my (limited) experience with block construction, justa bout anything is a decent grout so long as there are no voids and the grout is reasonably strong, say over 1000PSI. 

When I was a labourer the guys I worked for did quite a bit of block and we rarely grouted with anything but a soupy type S mix. Most of the walls I've torn into have had the same material (at least there was no aggregate besides sand) These buildings were engineered and inspected. Unless the building is fully engineered, and the grout is speced I would use whatever i had on hand (not quite but close)


----------



## jomama

You really shouldn't use any lime in the grout, and you're typically not allowed to in any commercial work here, as it's corrosive to the rebar.............


----------



## JD3lta

We did an elevator shaft once.. It was core filled with a ratio of portland type II~(32-36) sand


----------



## dom-mas

jomama said:


> You really shouldn't use any lime in the grout, and you're typically not allowed to in any commercial work here, as it's corrosive to the rebar.............


There's no lime in any type N or S masonry cement here. It's all portland and plasticizers. The only cements I'd typically have on a block job would be either type S or maybe type N and portland. Maybe some non shrink grout but I don't think there's any lime in there.


----------

